# Algae ID please



## giocattolo (Apr 27, 2010)

Hallo,
What type of algae is this?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Thank you.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

The brown stuff? It looks like your rock has iron deposits in it that are rusting. I have one that does that. 

The green stuff I think is your run-of-the-mill green dust algae.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ramis (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with Emily6, brown doesn't look like algae at all.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You have hair algae. It's the green tuff growing in the hole. It's hard to erradicate. You need to get as much out as possible. You can treat with H2O2 3ml/10gallons spot dosed on the algae with no filtration for about 20 minutes. Keep your light on as it's the catalyst for the oxidation. After that turn your filter back on and do a partial water change. It should knock it back. You may need to turn down your light or photo period. Whatever you do it can get out of control fast. I wouldn't let it stay there.


----------

